

HN Business users: What are your daily pain points from a technology standpoint? - pcharles

What type of recurring issues do you face at work that limit your ability to be productive or even get the job done?
======
amorphid
Trying to explain business process to a software developer.

------
sunchild
Lack of reliable free (or inexpensive) VOIP/Video conference even though I
have 22Mbps/22Mbps. It is totally unacceptable to be dropped or clipped during
a business conference call.

Also, lack of a inexpensive, easy to use conference bridging with global
landline dial-in.

------
vipivip
Relying on offshore developers to fix bugs during critical moments.

~~~
AlexLa
I'm thinking of a platform to build a reliable offshore dev teams. Are those
offshore developers freelancers or it's a team that work only on your (or
maybe one or two more clients') projects?

------
katherinehague
Too much email, its like playing Whack-A-Mole all day.

~~~
pcharles
What do you think would be a good solution to that?

~~~
katherinehague
Not sure, if I knew I wouldn't have such a problem with it :)

However, I do find that when I let the emails build up over a few hours,
rather than answering them as they come in it takes a lot less time to answer
them all at once and I can get other work done and be less distracted in
between. But sometimes you need to keep checking because something could be
important, and the compulsion to just respond is very strong and kills time.
Maybe if I knew the deadline on responses (what was urgent) it would be
easier. Priority inbox is good, but doesn't really help with this...

------
damoncali
Developer cost.

